# Sculpting Dead Eyes



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This is the first in a series of videos showing how I make my corpse heads. Each video will focus on one small detail or aspect. This should make it easy to absorb the techniques more easily and keep the videos a lot shorter. I'll cover making undead lips, rotten ears, shriveled noses, and gross out skin, but the first one is sculpting the eye sockets of the dead.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Excellent guide. Thanks very much!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Well done! It seems that I end up finding the answers, just before I ask the questions!?! Are some of you psychic?.... Thank you very much & can hardly wait to see more.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome thanx for the gret idea's I cant wait to see others very cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, you work fast!

Thanks for putting together this little video (and keeping it short so our brains can absorb what you're doing).


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

really great - looking forward to more


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Superb How to Vid!
You made it look like Even I could do this!
Thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very well done Craig. Easy to follow along. Looking forward to the next one. This will make a good mini video how-to. Thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool! Great job!
:jol:.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'm glad ya'll liked it. I am going to do another one this weekend, might be up by wed or thursday.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent video! I always love seeing how other sculptors work


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the great How to DC....Love your work...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Excellent how to DC, you might want to edit in on the opening post exactly what type of clay you're using, and how the eyes were preset or attached into the sockets, unless I missed it somewhere, lol. Also, is this air drying clay, needs heat to set it?? Great work and thank you!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep ... nice work DC! Thanks for the info


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice how-to. You make it look so easy.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Way cool I have got to give clay a shot. Or sculpy or anything like it. Have not tried it yet


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Great tutorial!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the vid! Very helpful. Does the type of clay (sculpy, plain ole' grey self hardening craft store stuff, celluclay) make a differance?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

pagan said:


> Thanks for the vid! Very helpful. Does the type of clay (sculpy, plain ole' grey self hardening craft store stuff, celluclay) make a differance?


I like to use creative paperclay and magic sculpt (which is a 2 part epoxy clay)

you'll want to avoid sculpey as it needs to be baked in an oven at 275f. which will make your foam skulls burst into flames.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> I'm glad ya'll liked it. I am going to do another one this weekend, might be up by wed or thursday.


Why not right now? someone needs to get their priorities straight


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> you'll want to avoid sculpey as it needs to be baked in an oven at 275f. which will make your foam skulls burst into flames.


Hey, where's that video?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I agree - how rude of him to keep us waiting!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice Job DC great video!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great how-to video, thank you so much DC!!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Man great video.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I always enjoy watching these types of vids. The techniques are such you can use them in your make-up as well.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Great Job...What are the eyeballs? ping pong balls? :jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

these are eyeball blanks from monsterguts.com


----------



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

Great techniques. Excellent job with the video. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

ohhhhhhh so thats who you are on youtube lol ok i already commented on youtube when you first posted so no comment here lol


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Totally great! thanks


----------

